# HDMI Sound Issues After I Power On TV



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

installed a 211 on a hitachi plasma tv using hdmi cable. The problem is when the customer powers the tv off and then turns it back on they get video but no sound. If they unplug the hdmi and plug back in it works again, but this is a pain for them *and me* they have another 211 receiver in the basement and thought about testing it where the plasma is, any suggestions?

thanks
mike


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

mikemorin said:


> installed a 211 on a hitachi plasma tv using hdmi cable. The problem is when the customer powers the tv off and then turns it back on they get video but no sound. If they unplug the hdmi and plug back in it works again, but this is a pain for them *and me* they have another 211 receiver in the basement and thought about testing it where the plasma is, any suggestions?
> 
> thanks
> mike


I had this problem as well. I would change the HDMI setup to a different resolution, but not actuall accept the cchange and that would fix the problem. The latest release of software, however, has coorected the issue for me.


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi

Today is my second day as a new Dish subscriber. I too have a Hitachi plasma and a VIP211 rec. using HDMI. I have the very same problem. When I turn my tv on, I have a beautiful picture but no sound. I am sneaking in analog audio via component a/v cables on input 1, but i dont want it that way. 

What I notice is the TV recognizes the HDMI cable as DVI instead of HDMI. This is why there is no audio. I feel like this is a software issue since you can unplug and reconnect and it work fine. For some reason the rcvr is identifying the output as DVI. When you press info on the TV, it displays it as DVI. After you reconnect the cable, it IDs itself as HDMI.

Being new to Dish, I do not know how to find my software version and do not know which one I have. If there is an update available, how do I get it? 

Any info on this issue will be very helpful. so far I dont have a good feeling about this setup, but I'm willing to give them a shot.

Curt


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

This sounds just like one of the problems that we were having with the 622. It turned out that a software download fixed the problem but not until Dish was made aware of the problem by their customers. I suggest that you email Dish at
[email protected] and [email protected], usally that will spped up the fix a bit.


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

According to the other forums here, there are lots of people having the same problem and Dish is very aware of the problem. I will mail them anyway to get my name in the pot. It was interesting to find a thread about the same TV that I was using and the same problem specifically. 

Thanks
Curt


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

I mailed E* and this was their prompt reply...

copied from the e-mail sent to me by E*

***Mr. Justice, 

I am sorry for the technical issues you are experiencing with the HDMI cable on the 211. At this time it may be a software issue and I’m asking if you do have the current software in the system. The most current version is L3.41. You check the software by accessing the menu on your receiver and pressing 6-1-3. This will bring you to the system’s information screen. If you don’t have the current software (Ex. L3.42- old version), turn your receiver off and let it stand by for about 45 minutes. You should see an update on the screen that it is downloading information. Do not interrupt the software download—sometimes it will interrupt programming if the receiver is kept “on” for long periods of time. Let me know and I’ll see what I can do to assist you; you might want to use the component cables for the time being. Thanks for your service and time! ***

When I get home I will try this, although i feel since this is a new install that the rcvr should have downloaded the latest software version available for it. i may be wrong there. I anticipate no results from this at all, but what else can I do?

Curt


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

Just got an e-mail from Dish Tech stating that there is a new software upgrade that is to be downloaded on Dec. 11 '06. Now lets wait and see if it fixes our problems.

Curt


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

The 11th has come and gone with no update. Why am I not surprised. 

Curt


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

V3.43 software downloaded last night and it appears to have fixed the problem. Now when I turn on my TV it displays an active HDMI input and it is carrying sound. 
Curt


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

KF4OFI said:


> V3.43 software downloaded last night and it appears to have fixed the problem. Now when I turn on my TV it displays an active HDMI input and it is carrying sound.
> Curt


Just a quick question here. I bought a new Samsung 61" DLP RPTV which will be delivered tomorrow. The set has HDMI as well, of course, as the 211. Does this mean I can eliminate my optical audio (Toslink) I have been using (which I had hooked up from the 211 to my Yamaha processor) and the HDMI connection (hooked up from the new Samsung to the 211) will not only handle the video, but also the audio?

Ken


----------

